# Transfer Video from 942 to your PC HDD



## w8zdjf2 (Jul 14, 2005)

Does anyone know how to extract video like we could/can on the Dishplayer? (Extract the video from the 942 HDD to your PC HDD) 

Has anyone been brave enough to look at the 942 HDD on their PC?

Or, maybe a safer method - Can't we use the same USB 2.0 transfer as the pocketdish?

That is, connect our PC to the DVR 942 via USB 2.0. All we would need would be the same type application as the pocketdish.

Anyone?


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Transferring straight to a pc is not gonna happen. Think of the copyright problems.....

Dish may give some day give us the ability to transfer shows to a hard drive and then back when we want to view them. But if they this you can bet it will have a good encryption scheme on it.

I say encrypt as much as you want just give us the ability to transfer to other USB so we can "hold" more than 25 hours of HD in my 942"system"


Jon


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

j5races said:


> I say encrypt as much as you want just give us the ability to transfer to other USB so we can "hold" more than 25 hours of HD in my 942"system"


I'd say encryption would be tolerable IF it were tied to the subscriber, but NOT okay if it were tied to a specific hardware device. I'd certainly expect to be able to play my archived content on a replacement 942 DVR if mine were to fail, and I'd also hope that it could be played on a 962 (or whatever they call the MPEG4 replacement for the 942)


----------



## Jason_R (Nov 14, 2005)

can I view pics or mpegs from a thumb drive?


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

Jason_R said:


> can I view pics or mpegs from a thumb drive?


You can view JPEG images from a thumb drive.

I believe it only works with USB 2.0 drives, so if you have an old 1.0 or 1.1 relic, you may be out of luck.


----------

